

HostRail shuts down permanently, customers screwed over - ltamake
http://were.so/hostrail-slow-servers-bait-and-switch-scam-vps-avoid-review/

======
kls
If the author paid by credit card, in that short of a window, he should be
able to reverse the charges. It seems the shadyness in the tech industry never
ends. It seems like we have been dealing with shady bandwidth and hosting
vendors for almost 20 years.

